# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Երկրորդ մասնագիտություն

## Askalaf

Ինչ որ մեկը գիտի՞ արդյոք, թե քանի ամիս կամ տարի է պետք սովորել Հայաստանի որևէ ԲՈՒՀ–ում՝ երկրորդ մասնագիտություն ձեռք բերելու համար։

Կոնկրետ հետաքրքրում է հայոց լեզվի բանասիրությունը՝ թարգմանչական գործունեության համար։

Բանը նրանումն է, որ ունեմ բարձրագույն կրթություն (ԵՊՀ–մագիստրատուրա), բայց այժմ նոր գործի անցնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է նաև այսպես կոչված "Послевузовское образование" (սա Եվրոպայում ընդունված ուսուցման ձև է, որի համարժեքը ՀՀ–ում չգիտեմ որն է, գիտեմ միայն որ ոչ ասպիրանտուրան է ոչ էլ մագիստրատուրան) հայոց լեզվի բանասիրությունից։





> Օրինակ՝ եթե ունես մագիստրոսի դիպլոմ որևէ բնագավառում, ապա որպեսզի կարողանաս որպես երկրորդ մասնագիտություն ժուռնալիստ աշխատել, եվրոպական որոշ երկրներում անհրաժեշտ է մոտավորապես 220 ժամ (3–6 ամիս) կուրսերի մասնակցել, որի ավարտից հետո հանձնում ես քննություն ու ստանում սերտիֆիկատ ոչ թե դիպլոմ, որի հիման վրա իրավունք կունենաս աշխատել որպես ժուռնալիստ։


Հ.Գ.Կխնդրեի արձագանքեին բոլորը, ովքեր ունեն նաև չնչին, բայց ստույգ տեղեկություններ։

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Մի անգամ նման բան հանդիպել եմ բուհերից մեկի կայքում՝ որպես երկրորդ մասնագիտություն: Ավելի ստույգ բան չգիտեմ:

----------

Askalaf (14.06.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> Ինչ որ մեկը գիտի՞ արդյոք, թե քանի ամիս կամ տարի է պետք սովորել Հայաստանի որևէ ԲՈՒՀ–ում՝ երկրորդ մասնագիտություն ձեռք բերելու համար։
> 
> Կոնկրետ հետաքրքրում է հայոց լեզվի բանասիրությունը՝ թարգմանչական գործունեության համար։
> 
> Բանը նրանումն է, որ ունեմ բարձրագույն կրթություն (ԵՊՀ–մագիստրատուրա), բայց այժմ նոր գործի անցնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է նաև այսպես կոչված "Послевузовское образование" (սա Եվրոպայում ընդունված ուսուցման ձև է, որի համարժեքը ՀՀ–ում չգիտեմ որն է, գիտեմ միայն որ ոչ ասպիրանտուրան է ոչ էլ մագիստրատուրան) հայոց լեզվի բանասիրությունից։
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ.Կխնդրեի արձագանքեին բոլորը, ովքեր ունեն նաև չնչին, բայց ստույգ տեղեկություններ։


կոնկրետ եպհ-ում երկրորդ մասնագիտական ուսուցման տարիների թիվը երկուսն են, իսկ դասերը շաբաթական 1-2 օր են կազմակերպվում, որպեսզի այն մարդկան, որոնք նաև զուգահեռ աշխատում են՝ դյուրին լինի համատեղել :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական. թեման «Հայերեն» բաժնից տեղափոխվել է «Կրթություն» բաժին։*

----------

Askalaf (14.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (14.06.2010)

----------


## Tornado

> Ինչ որ մեկը գիտի՞ արդյոք, թե քանի ամիս կամ տարի է պետք սովորել Հայաստանի որևէ ԲՈՒՀ–ում՝ երկրորդ մասնագիտություն ձեռք բերելու համար։
> 
> Կոնկրետ հետաքրքրում է հայոց լեզվի բանասիրությունը՝ թարգմանչական գործունեության համար։
> 
> Բանը նրանումն է, որ ունեմ բարձրագույն կրթություն (ԵՊՀ–մագիստրատուրա), բայց այժմ նոր գործի անցնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է նաև այսպես կոչված "Послевузовское образование" (սա Եվրոպայում ընդունված ուսուցման ձև է, որի համարժեքը ՀՀ–ում չգիտեմ որն է, գիտեմ միայն որ ոչ ասպիրանտուրան է ոչ էլ մագիստրատուրան) հայոց լեզվի բանասիրությունից։
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ.Կխնդրեի արձագանքեին բոլորը, ովքեր ունեն նաև չնչին, բայց ստույգ տեղեկություններ։


"Послевузовское образование"՝ "Հետբուհական կրթություն" ասելով Հայաստանում հասկանում են մագիստրատուրան, ասպիրանտուրան եւ այլն: Դժվար թե երկրորդ մասնագիտությունը համարվի հետբուհական, աոր առանձին ԲՈՒՀ-ա, առանձին մասնագիտություն: Նաեւ ի հավելումն գրածիս ասեմ, որ երկրորդ մասնագիտությանը նստում ես միանգամից երկրորդ կուրս:

ՀԳ ՀԳ-դ չլիներ, չեի պատասխանի :Wink:

----------

Askalaf (14.06.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Բա դու ի՞նչ գործ ունես Եվրոպայի ձևերի հետ  :Xeloq:  մեր մոտ ու իրենց մոտ տարբեր են:


Ես առաջինը ավարտելուց հետո /5 տարի/, երկրորդը սովորել եմ երկրորդ կուրսից՝ 4 տարի: Բոլոր բուհերում էլ տենցա: 

Եթե ուզում ես ԵՊՀ-ում սովորես, կամ կոնկրոտ այլ տեղա քեզ հետաքրքրում, ավելի ճիշտ կլինի գնաս ու հենց իրենց մոտ ճշտես:

----------


## Askalaf

> Բա դու ի՞նչ գործ ունես Եվրոպայի ձևերի հետ  մեր մոտ ու իրենց մոտ տարբեր են:
> 
> Ես առաջինը ավարտելուց հետո /5 տարի/, երկրորդը սովորել եմ երկրորդ կուրսից՝ 4 տարի: Բոլոր բուհերում էլ տենցա: 
> 
> Եթե ուզում ես ԵՊՀ-ում սովորես, կամ կոնկրոտ այլ տեղա քեզ հետաքրքրում, ավելի ճիշտ կլինի գնաս ու հենց իրենց մոտ ճշտես:


Շնորհակալ եմ արձագանքների համար։

Yeghoyan ջան, բանը նրանումն է որ ես հիմա Հայաստանում չեմ, դրա համար անձամբ չեմ ճշտել  :Smile: 

Լավ ժողովուրդ, իսկ կարողա իմանաք պետական կամ թեկուզ ոչ պետական ԲՈՒՀ–երը հայոց լեզվի խորացված դասընթացներ կազմակերպում են թե ոչ։

----------


## Askalaf

> Մի անգամ նման բան հանդիպել եմ բուհերից մեկի կայքում՝ որպես երկրորդ մասնագիտություն: Ավելի ստույգ բան չգիտեմ:


Ֆոտոն ջան, կխնդրեի որևէ հղում էլ դնեիր։
Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ։

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Ֆոտոն ջան, կխնդրեի որևէ հղում էլ դնեիր։
> Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ։


օրինակ այստեղ:
Չգիտեմ ինչքանով օգտակար կլինի: Քեզ ավելի հարմար կլինի ընտրես բուհը, հետո ինտերնետից տվյալ բուհի ընդունարանի կամ ինչ-որ համարով զանգես ու բոլոր հարցերդ տաս: Կայքերը կարող են ստույգ չլինել:  :Wink:

----------

Askalaf (15.06.2010)

----------


## Tornado

> Ինչ որ մեկը գիտի՞ արդյոք, թե քանի ամիս կամ տարի է պետք սովորել Հայաստանի որևէ ԲՈՒՀ–ում՝ երկրորդ մասնագիտություն ձեռք բերելու համար։
> 
> Կոնկրետ հետաքրքրում է հայոց լեզվի բանասիրությունը՝ թարգմանչական գործունեության համար։
> 
> Բանը նրանումն է, որ ունեմ բարձրագույն կրթություն (ԵՊՀ–մագիստրատուրա), բայց այժմ նոր գործի անցնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է նաև այսպես կոչված "Послевузовское образование" (սա Եվրոպայում ընդունված ուսուցման ձև է, որի համարժեքը ՀՀ–ում չգիտեմ որն է, գիտեմ միայն որ ոչ ասպիրանտուրան է ոչ էլ մագիստրատուրան) հայոց լեզվի բանասիրությունից։
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ.Կխնդրեի արձագանքեին բոլորը, ովքեր ունեն նաև չնչին, բայց ստույգ տեղեկություններ։


*Askalaf* ջան, մի հատ էս էջի ներքեւի մասը նայի: Ահագին ինֆորմացիայա տալիս: :Wink:

----------

Askalaf (17.06.2010)

----------


## Askalaf

> ... իսկ կարողա իմանաք պետական կամ թեկուզ ոչ պետական ԲՈՒՀ–երը *հայոց լեզվի* խորացված *դասընթացներ* կազմակերպում են թե ոչ։


Իսկ սրա մասին ի՞նչ կասեք։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ սրա մասին ի՞նչ կասեք։


Պետական համալսարանը 0 կուրս ունի, որտեղ պարապում են այն առարկաները, որոնք որ անհրաժեշտ են տվյալ ֆակուլտետ ընդունվելու հարցազրուցի համար: Իսկ առանձին առարկաներ պարապելու համար կարող եմ Քվանտ վարժարանը առաջարկել:

----------

